# Cockapoo Meets Forum



## Dave

There has recently been some interest in meeting up with other cockapoo owners. In fact, we've already held a couple cockapoo meets. I noticed that the threads for these meets weren't in any one forum, so it was easy to miss them (and then miss out on the meet).

To remedy this, I created a new Cockapoo Meets forum! It's located in the off-topic section of the website. If you want to schedule a meet with some of the members and their cockapoos, post your thread in that forum. Just keep in mind that this website is not responsible for the meets. Use common sense when posting information on the Internet and meeting people from the Internet in real life. 

I hope this new forum gets a lot of use and a lot of friendships are made here at ILMC!


----------



## Dave

By the way, all current meet threads have been moved to the new forum. Redirects have been left in their original forums so you know where the threads have been moved to.


----------

